# Rubik's Cube made out of ICE (95%)



## Tony Fisher (Dec 27, 2017)

This is my fully functional Rubik's Cube made from ice.


----------



## AidanNoogie (Dec 27, 2017)

That's really cool!


----------



## Schmidt (Dec 27, 2017)

AidanNoogie said:


> That's really cool!



Ba-dum-tish


----------



## OctaCubing (Dec 27, 2017)

That's insane!


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 27, 2017)

Nice work! Bring that icefishing!


----------



## Sajwo (Dec 27, 2017)

If you boild the water first, it would be transparent. Nice idea though, I like it!


----------



## FireCuber (Dec 27, 2017)

Wow! Thats is very cool. Nice work!!


----------



## newtonbase (Dec 27, 2017)

Looking forward to the making of video. Colouring sounds easy but you can't have too many impurities or the ice won't freeze at normal temperatures and you'll also have an issues with colours mixing when it turns. I look forward to your solutions.
Coloured glitter might look cool if you can get clear ice.


----------



## PyraMaster (Dec 27, 2017)

Thats cool!

How do you keep it from melting? Doesn't it melt when you hold it?


----------



## Dancing Jules (Dec 27, 2017)

Side note: the way you capitalized "ICE" made me think of German trains. I was very confused.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Dec 28, 2017)

nICE CUBE


----------



## Tony Fisher (Dec 28, 2017)

Dancing Jules said:


> Side note: the way you capitalized "ICE" made me think of German trains. I was very confused.


I try to make titles eye catching.


----------



## CubingRF (Jan 6, 2018)

Now are you gonna sticker it?



Spoiler



jk. I know it would melt


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jan 6, 2018)

nICE!


----------



## HEMcubing (Jan 6, 2018)

Cool but mid way while doing f2l your cube starts to melt cos your on


----------

